# how do you make a sheetrock wall look like concrete wall??



## josiepk (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi. How do you go about making a drywall regular sheetrock wall... look like concrete? Is there a special thin layer concrete drywall you can overlay?
can you apply a thin layer of concrete over existing walls as texture?
please advise!
i have seen this used in local businesses but dont know how you do it. i want to remodel an apartment home i am buying.
i want the ultra-modern look with concrete wall in contrast with bamboo or wood floor.


----------



## Victor (Sep 27, 2005)

I'd love to know, too, as I would like to use that in the basement of the home I just bought.  It's an investment property and I think it would sell better if I semi-finished the basement, but left it "raw" enough that the new owner can personalize it.  I can't wait to see the responses to this.


----------



## Paper Hanger (Sep 27, 2005)

That sounds like a question for fauxer. I have worked with some amazing faux finishers from New York. I have seen them do some amazing things. I was on a job wallpapering a couple rooms one time and there was a couple faux finshers working in the 2 story foyer of the house. They were making the whole foyer look like it was made of Block. It was hard to tell unless you touched it. I guess that would be the one down fall. Every body would be touching walls.
John


----------



## broke (Mar 12, 2006)

are you looking for an uneven kind of rolling surface, like plaster walls?


----------



## MinConst (Mar 12, 2006)

You can mix mud (drywall compound) with a little water and add texture with it. A wooden trowel works well. lay a thin layer of mud on a section take the trowel and push it into the mud, move it slightly and lift. This will give you ruff texture. There are many ways to accomplish this look. This is just one. It will look like ruff stucco.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 13, 2006)

There are a lot of buildings popping up in our area that look like concrete; its simply plaster applied over an insulation board (fiberglass) but when its professionally done it seems to be very durable.


----------

